# Vasectomy--one incision or two?



## GettingIt_2

Men (or women who can answer for their men) who have had vasectomies: did you have a choice of technique used by the surgeon? My husband had a consult yesterday and gave him a choice between having a procedure with two small incisions that required no stitches, or one incision that would require stitches. 

My husband said the doctor said one method wasn't really any better than the other, but my husband was wondering if there is any difference in pain levels, time to heal, etc. 

Anyone have any experiences to relate with one procedure or the other?


----------



## I Notice The Details

I had it done about 10 years ago, and I only had one incision. I don't recall any stitches either. It healed up very quickly. Just remember that you can't have unprotected intercourse until after you have had 20 ejaculations and then get checked to make sure there is no sperm present. My wonderful wife was very helpful and creative with the 20 ejaculations. I think her great attitude helped my healing process too.


----------



## Entropy3000

Wow, I remember that day all too well. Anecdotally I ended up regretting it. Feeling I was too young.

Anyway, this was long ago. I do not recall for sure if it was one or two incisions. I believe two. They had to grab the doctor from the parking lot to come back in and give me stitches. Fairly embrassing with two nurses taking turns holding things together while the thrid chased after the doctor ... sigh.

Now after that I also healed up quickly. Some ice on that day / weekend.


----------



## Forest

I had no choice, just the one incision with dissolving stitches. I'd go with whatever the doc says is the fastest recovery. The incisions are tiny anyway.

No big deal, just be sure he stays off his feet, and ices it for a couple days, or whatever they say. Get some bags of frozen peas to alternate with, or those gel-filled things. Have known too many guys that went back to the routine stuff, and ended up with mucho swelling.

Read up about "granuloma". This can sometimes happen. Not a big deal, but something to know about.

If they still require shaving everything down there, it itches like mad as it regrows.


----------



## samyeagar

I don't recall even being given a choice...just one incision, and it healed up pretty nicely. I did make the mistake of trying to go back to work the same day though...not pleasant, nor smart.

When I was getting ready to have it done, the doc came in and said oh by the way, we have a nursing training rotation observing today, would you mind if they observed...so I ended up with six additional nurses watching to go along with the one actually assisting...fun times


----------



## hambone

Our last pregnancy was very difficult... My wife was almost 40. As difficult as that last one was.. as much as I wanted more children... I knew we were finished. 

I had one incision and wasn't given a choice.

Then, about a year later, wife had to have a complete hysterectomy! GRRRRRR.


----------



## Wolf1974

One incision here. Best decision I ever made when I became single


----------



## EntirelyDifferent

My SO had an incision on each side, with dissolving stitches. They didn't give him a choice.


----------



## Sammy64

Mine was two also, And was done when i was having a tumor removed from my leg in that area so when i woke up i was not sore from the V, but from the surgery itself. The stitces from V were dissolving and took about 1 month for them to be gone. I do have very small nugets ( ? ) from the surgery in the skin where the V was done but *EVERYTHING* else is fine


----------



## Shoto1984

Two here. No cutting. Was just a light pinch on each side. Was over quickly. No stitches. Healed in no time with no scar. Had it done four yrs ago after the birth of my second child.


----------



## Deejo

I had mine up with a twist. And I went for the double.

Virtually no pain. Was on my own with frozen bags of peas the following day, and nothing noteworthy in terms of pain or trauma. Was up and about as needed. Normal function in less than 48. Cleaned the pipes within 10 days.

My case was a serious non-event. Joked with my urologist that there is something very wrong with willingly signing up for someone to come at your junk with a soldering iron.

But ... after my divorce, and having 2 brothers getting pulled into baby-mama circumstances, I was ready for the snip and branding.

I can tell you as a single guy, I have literally had women giggle and clap their hands when I tell them I've had a vas.

May your marriage be blissful and filled with care-free sex after your husband has his.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

Deejo said:


> Virtually no pain. Was on my own with frozen bags of peas the following day, and nothing noteworthy in terms of pain or trauma. Was up and about as needed. Normal function in less than 48. Cleaned the pipes within 10 days.


This was my experience the first time except for the clean pipes. Had some issues with my men still showing up 6 months later (my wife was strangely please by this), so had to have it done a second time. Doc did some really digging that time, so was a bit slower to recover (three days rather than one). 

Neither one was all that bad and well worth the freedom it gave my wife and I.


----------



## Deejo

Tall Average Guy said:


> This was my experience the first time except for the clean pipes. Had some issues with my men still showing up 6 months later (my wife was strangely please by this), so had to have it done a second time. Doc did some really digging that time, so was a bit slower to recover (three days rather than one).
> 
> Neither one was all that bad and well worth the freedom it gave my wife and I.


This brings up a good point. There will be some scheduled visits in the months following the procedure to drop off samples to assure no sperm are present.


----------



## imtamnew

I am planning on this sometime before the year is out.

Will most probably opt for the no scalpel vasectomy which involves one snip.

btw the Govt of India actually pays people to do this surgery. About 15$ or so.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Thanks for the input guys. He's scheduled for the NSV (one incision) for next week (just took he earliest available appointment and it happened to be NSV). I really hope he's not feeling bad afterwards, because I'll be away on vacation and won't be home until the evening of the next day. The doctor said not to worry about it; that he'd be fine to drive himself home and he'd just have to lay around for a day or two.

He's been counseled about the follow-up visit at 3 or 4 months out to see if there's any sperm in his ejaculate. 

I'll be happy for the no-worry sex . . . but part of me is sad to know that I won't have seeds in my juice anymore


----------



## Haiku

I really don't remember, I think it was one incision. However I was one of the lucky few who had to have a second one a few months later. But both were painless.


----------



## wopalx

I had 2 incisions, one on each nut with a single dissolving stitch in each.

Worst part was doing it under local, as I have a real issue with needles that was the worst part.

The Mrs kindly cleared the pipes for me after 2 days


----------



## homedepot

Any one on here around the age of 30 who has had the vasectomy done?


----------



## hambone

Haiku said:


> I really don't remember, I think it was one incision. However I was one of the lucky few who had to have a second one a few months later. But both were painless.


Speaking of 2nds..

We have a retirement home for Chimpanzees here. All the males get a vasectomy when they arrive.

Well, son of a gun, a few years ago.. one of them turned up pregnant. Female baby was born on valentines day and they named her, Valentina! 

They did some checking and it turned out that Conan was the father. Conan get's a 2nd procedure....

Sometime later.. ANOTHER female turns up pregnant. 

They do some checking!!!! and it's Conan again!

You just can't keep a good chimp down! 

So, Conan got a 3rd procedure! 

BTW, I have seen Conan and he is HUGE!

Conan fathers second surprise baby chimp despite two vasectomies - KLTV.com-Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville, Texas | ETX News'


----------



## weightlifter

1 incision.

Leftie hurt. Nothing like a tubal would tho.

Zero regrets.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

I had 2 incision had little post opp pain. All in all that part of the procedure was less painful then many described. 

However. I know (over a year later) get a hightened ache in my scrotum. It is like blue Ba!!s only more intense. It is most pronounced when I am 3 days or more after ejaculation. Sometimes i get a post ejaculatory ache but not usually.

I have read I am not the only one with this. 

In a perfect world I would have this reversed but, I am not sure there is a better b/c solution anyway. My wife can get pregnant if i sneeze so we need something foolproof and her getting tubleligation (however it is spelled)..i would not want her to go through another surgery after 4 tough pregnancies.... 

Doctors a quick to minimize surgical risks or tell you about complications. Hopefully, you won't have this problem but, I would be remiss in not sharing my experience with you.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Anyone remember approximate costs? I know there will be a ton of variance with insurance involved. I am just wondering for when I will get it done. Wife's insurance through work is about 2k deductible (which sadly is ok nowadays). So wondering if this will take all of that. Not sure how much insurance generally covers on snipping.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Stretch

I Notice The Details said:


> I had it done about 10 years ago, and I only had one incision. I don't recall any stitches either. It healed up very quickly. Just remember that you can't have unprotected intercourse until after you have had 20 ejaculations and then get checked to make sure there is no sperm present. My wonderful wife was very helpful and creative with the 20 ejaculations. I think her great attitude helped my healing process too.


Had to drain the tank myself. Damn you're lucky "stallion".

One incision man here. Pain was minimal, back to work the next day. Many go to work the same day.

Seems to me that two incisions have the potential for two places for infection.

Stretch


----------



## SadSamIAm

GettingIt said:


> Thanks for the input guys. He's scheduled for the NSV (one incision) for next week (just took he earliest available appointment and it happened to be NSV). I really hope he's not feeling bad afterwards, because I'll be away on vacation and won't be home until the evening of the next day. The doctor said not to worry about it; that he'd be fine to drive himself home and he'd just have to lay around for a day or two.
> 
> He's been counseled about the follow-up visit at 3 or 4 months out to see if there's any sperm in his ejaculate.
> 
> I'll be happy for the no-worry sex . . . but part of me is sad to know that I won't have seeds in my juice anymore


I read somewhere how someone brought in their sample and it wasn't any good because it had saliva in it. Guess the wife helped get the sample by spitting into a cup. Don't do that!


----------



## WyshIknew

Probably a bit late and as I'm an older guy I guess things have changed.

But I had two incisions.

I was also given the option to shave myself and gave a nurse fits of giggles because I'd shaved the wrong bit.

I also got embarrassed at the test clinic later as when I took my sample in, the room was full of women. I quietly handed in my sample at reception and turned to leave.
I'd just got to the door when the receptionist bellowed across the room "Excuse me Mr WyshIknew you haven't noted what the sample is on the bottle. Is it semen."

I swear all the women were smirking at my discomfiture as I walked back to the receptionist.


----------



## GettingIt_2

WyshIknew said:


> Probably a bit late and as I'm an older guy I guess things have changed.
> 
> But I had two incisions.
> 
> I was also given the option to shave myself and gave a nurse fits of giggles because I'd shaved the wrong bit.
> 
> I also got embarrassed at the test clinic later as when I took my sample in, the room was full of women. I quietly handed in my sample at reception and turned to leave.
> I'd just got to the door when the receptionist bellowed across the room "Excuse me Mr WyshIknew you haven't noted what the sample is on the bottle. Is it semen."
> 
> I swear all the women were smirking at my discomfiture as I walked back to the receptionist.


Well, well, well, look who the cat dragged in. Missed you a little.


----------



## WyshIknew

A simple hi Wysh would have sufficed!


----------



## GettingIt_2

WyshIknew said:


> A simple hi Wysh would have sufficed!


I know; not my usual style. Must have been the pinot talking.


----------



## WyshIknew

Have you and hubs gone ahead with it?


----------



## GettingIt_2

WyshIknew said:


> Have you and hubs gone ahead with it?


He's scheduled for this Thursday. I'll be sure and tell him to shave the right bits.


----------



## WyshIknew

GettingIt said:


> He's scheduled for this Thursday. I'll be sure and tell him to shave the right bits.


Shouldn't be anything to worry about just do as the doc advises. We didn't and I suffered a bit.

Once the waiting period was over we noticed no difference in anything.

Other than the joy of anytime, anywhere, anyplace without having to wear a rubber overcoat or subject my wife to a risk however small of health problems due to medication.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Vasectomy--one incision or two?










One...


----------



## GettingIt_2

2ntnuf said:


> Vasectomy--one incision or two?
> 
> 
> One...


Well, so much for needing to shave first . . .


----------



## romantic_guy

I think I had two incisions with stitches. It was so long ago I can't remember (1987). It was no big deal then and it is even less of a deal now. I think I would opt for the two punctures with no stitches. By the way, it sure has been great not worring about birth control for over 20 years. We did not want her on the pill so we were using condoms/diaphraghm/rhythm. We never had an unwanted pregnancy...well except for the first one...but tht is another story.


----------



## Stretch

Someone mentioned the shaving which reminded me of a funny story.

A guy I worked with said he misunderstood the shaving requirement and shaved his entire body from head to toe.

Hilarious,
Stretch


----------



## I Notice The Details

Stretch said:


> Someone mentioned the shaving which reminded me of a funny story.
> 
> A guy I worked with said he misunderstood the shaving requirement and shaved his entire body from head to toe.
> 
> Hilarious,
> Stretch


 
WOW! :rofl:

As my 14 year old son would say...."Fail"


----------



## BigMrE

One incision for me, nearly a year ago. Took one or two stitches that the doctor removed- maybe a week later?

It sounds like I was a little worse off than a lot of the guys on here, but still not too bad. Had it done friday morning, sat on the couch icing the boys all weekend and was feeling sore, especially on one side, but manageable. I don't have a physical job but am on my feet walking around a lot. I wore really tight briefs to work on Monday and did ok. Wore boxers to work on Tuesday- big mistake. I had to go home early and keep icing all evening. They just weren't ready for that much freedom. It wasn't until the Thursday after the procedure that I really started to feel close to normal. At this point zero pain or discomfort, I have to look around for a while to even locate the scar.

I will mention that I sometimes feel like the pleasure at ejaculation is diminished, like I just don't feel as much as before. But to be honest I'm not convinced whether it's just in my head or not. Anybody else have that experience?


----------



## bash85

GettingIt said:


> Men (or women who can answer for their men) who have had vasectomies: did you have a choice of technique used by the surgeon? My husband had a consult yesterday and gave him a choice between having a procedure with two small incisions that required no stitches, or one incision that would require stitches.
> 
> My husband said the doctor said one method wasn't really any better than the other, but my husband was wondering if there is any difference in pain levels, time to heal, etc.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences to relate with one procedure or the other?


My husband has his five years ago. He had one small incision with stitches. With ice pack and TLC it only took him a couple days to heal. There wasn't a choice in the incision part though. I did have to sign a paper saying he could get it done though.


----------



## alphaomega

Deejo said:


> I had mine up with a twist. And I went for the double.
> 
> Virtually no pain. Was on my own with frozen bags of peas the following day, and nothing noteworthy in terms of pain or trauma. Was up and about as needed. Normal function in less than 48. Cleaned the pipes within 10 days.
> 
> My case was a serious non-event. Joked with my urologist that there is something very wrong with willingly signing up for someone to come at your junk with a soldering iron.
> 
> But ... after my divorce, and having 2 brothers getting pulled into baby-mama circumstances, I was ready for the snip and branding.
> 
> I can tell you as a single guy, I have literally had women giggle and clap their hands when I tell them I've had a vas.
> 
> May your marriage be blissful and filled with care-free sex after your husband has his.



Yay!!! This! I've kept it shaved down there ever since, also. Nothing like the extra hand clapping from the giggling single ladies as they go down more frequently.

My experience sucked royal big azz crack. Doctor forgot to anesthize me. He prepped me, then said he would be back in ten minutes after the freezing took effect. Except, I didn't feel any needles. But was so unsure of what was supposed to happen I left my trust in him. 

So when he cut into me, I screamed like a little baby. I'm sure I was crying too! 

And maybe threw up in my mouth a bit.


----------



## ET1SSJonota

Tie Dye said:


> I had two with no stitches about 30 years ago. As a side note, this was a very bad time for me to find out that I am somewhat resistant to the effects of Novocain. After the incision, the doc reached in and clamped the tube. I felt pain all the way to my big toes! I screamed bloody murder and the asked, "you felt that?" I screamed "your GD right I felt that!" It took an additional shot and a few extra minutes to adequately numb everything. That was a day that will live in infamy!


Pretty much same experience here, about 8 years ago. Mine was military, so it was free but there was nothing "pleasant" about the experience. Two incisions, no stitches, no issues. I DID however stay in my tighties for 2 whole weeks, as I had heard multiple horror stories about people who went back to boxers early, and others who had decided to ignore the warning about traveling up and down ladders or running before recommended.

I have now had a successful reversal as well - which is a whole 'nother ball of wax.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> I had 2 incision had little post opp pain. All in all that part of the procedure was less painful then many described.
> 
> However. I know (over a year later) get a hightened ache in my scrotum. It is like blue Ba!!s only more intense. It is most pronounced when I am 3 days or more after ejaculation. Sometimes i get a post ejaculatory ache but not usually.
> 
> I have read I am not the only one with this.
> 
> In a perfect world I would have this reversed but, I am not sure there is a better b/c solution anyway. My wife can get pregnant if i sneeze so we need something foolproof and her getting tubleligation (however it is spelled)..i would not want her to go through another surgery after 4 tough pregnancies....
> 
> Doctors a quick to minimize surgical risks or tell you about complications. Hopefully, you won't have this problem but, I would be remiss in not sharing my experience with you.



sadly my condition i reference above has not gotten better. My situation is rare..but, very real for me.


----------

